# Piece played while Lady Gaga was walking up to the piano at the Baku 2015 Games



## Ocelot (Nov 22, 2015)

There is a piece (sounds Baroque) that was played while Lady Gaga while was walking up to the piano to perform "Imagine" at the Baku 2015 European Games Opening Ceremony.

Does anyone know the name of this piece?

Here's the video:





Thanks much!


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

Britten's variations on a theme by Henry Purcell.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

A theme which I've often thought Poledouris "borrowed" in part for his soundtrack to the first Conan movie.


----------



## Ocelot (Nov 22, 2015)

Alfacharger said:


> Britten's variations on a theme by Henry Purcell.


Awesome! I've been trying to find it for some time now. Thanks!


----------

